
Show HN: “Donald Trump V/s Hillary Clinton” Better On-Site UX? - vipul4vb
https://www.designernews.co/stories/68000-ask-dn-donald-trump-vs-hillary-clinton--which-has-got-better-onsite-user-experience
======
vipul4vb
[Originally posted on Designer News]

Re-sharing it here for non-designernews audience. Hope this helps.

